# Learned something about scrambled eggs



## SizzlininIN (Apr 6, 2006)

In all the years I've been cooking I never knew this.  Did you know that you should scramble your eggs with water because they'll come out fluffier.  I'd always used milk like mom did.  Def. going to experiment next time I make scrambled eggs just to see if there really is that much difference.


----------



## velochic (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, I just learned something, too.  Interesting.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Apr 6, 2006)

I always scramble mine with only eggs.  Never knew any other way although I often wondered why they were different in the restaurants.  How much milk/water per egg?  Do you mix it in while cooking or before?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 6, 2006)

Mr_Dove said:
			
		

> I always scramble mine with only eggs. Never knew any other way although I often wondered why they were different in the restaurants. How much milk/water per egg? Do you mix it in while cooking or before?


 
That reminds me of a funny story from my youth. My mother was in the hospital and my siblings were in town and I decided to fix everyone breakfast. Well I took a dozen eggs and whipped them up not using any milk just only the eggs. Well I cooked them up and when I put them on the plate I realized there wasn't very much to go around. Everyone was like....sis how many eggs did you use and I told them a 12 well they then asked me if I added milk when beating them up. Well of course not I mean I was like 12 and didn't know you were suppose to. Well they all got a laugh out of it and of course served them up a mini portion of eggs. After that mom showed me how to make them. Well then I was just watching t.v. and saw where a chef said to beat your eggs with a little water to make them fluffy vs. using milk. 

I never measure when I added the milk so I'm not sure the exact amount for water either. I just add a good splash.....guessing I'd say 1/8 cup to 4 eggs.

Crack the eggs and then add the water and then beat them.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 6, 2006)

the creamiest smoothest scrambled eggs are done in a teflon sauce pan, gently heating, folding with a rubber spatula.  No milk, a little water if you like.  salt pepper      so good


----------



## jennyema (Apr 6, 2006)

Water = Fluffy

Milk = Creamy


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 6, 2006)

the pan and the amount of heat also really changes the texture


----------



## middie (Apr 6, 2006)

I use milk in mine.


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 6, 2006)

I have always used water - I'm not a scrambled egg person so I couldn't tell you the difference - but I scramble mostly eggs - a tiny bit of water for the family.


----------



## Run_Out (Apr 6, 2006)

I like to use a little sour cream, makes them light and fluffy...

later


----------



## velochic (Apr 6, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Water = Fluffy
> 
> Milk = Creamy



So at these brunch buffets in the US (usually at hotels from what I know), their eggs are always really rich and creamy.  I always thought they were just undercooking by a minute or two.  But they are using milk to get this texture.  This is a great thread!!  I'm learning a bunch!


----------



## marmar (Apr 6, 2006)

My dad taught me milk with omelettes, water with scrambled eggs.


For a long time, scrambled eggs were the only thing I'd cook, with my "secret" ingredient that I came up with when I was about 8. I always put a pinch of nutmeg in, but I only told my parents that I only put seasoned salt and cinnamon in.
It's probably been a year or two at least since I've made them...


----------



## amber (Apr 6, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> In all the years I've been cooking I never knew this. Did you know that you should scramble your eggs with water because they'll come out fluffier. I'd always used milk like mom did. Def. going to experiment next time I make scrambled eggs just to see if there really is that much difference.


 
As a matter of fact, I did learn that here on DC, and it's' true. I always used milk, but I find water is much better.  Why, I have no idea


----------



## auntdot (Apr 6, 2006)

Have done all three ways, no addition, water and milk.

I like the water.

If I am just making plain old scrambled eggs.

But usually add other things to the eggs, like cheese, shrooms, you name it and with those it doesn't make any difference.

One of my favorites is scrambled eggs with shrooms, crumbled bacon, and spinach.

But that is a totally different thread I suppose.

Take care.


----------



## college_cook (Apr 7, 2006)

I have used all the methods... but the eggs taste different to me when i add water or milk. i don't like it at all. anyone else have this experience when adding liquid to their scrambled eggs?


----------



## kleenex (Apr 7, 2006)

One teaspoon of water per egg should do the trick.


----------



## pckouris (Apr 7, 2006)

The best scrambled eggs are with sour milk! Yes, sour milk!
A chef in Tampa served me at his home just the fluffiest and finest tasting scrambled eggs for breakfast one time. Of course I asked questions, the results have been with me ever since.


----------



## TomW (Apr 7, 2006)

Has anyone ever added a bit of onion powder to scrambled eggs?

Tom


----------



## Ardor (May 7, 2006)

I've heard of ading baking powder into eggs. Never tried it myself. I always used milk for scrambled eggs and water for steamed eggs... I'll go try it then... Dying for a snack anyway.


----------



## Gretchen (May 7, 2006)

Yes, that is the way to get a very smooth omelette also. Just a little water tosmooth out the mixture. I rarely bother with it for scrambling eggs since they will be a bit broken up anyway. And NEVER milk--makes them watery.


----------



## BlueCat (May 7, 2006)

marmar said:
			
		

> My dad taught me milk with omelettes, water with scrambled eggs.


 
How funny - I learned the exact opposite!

BC


----------



## Andy M. (May 7, 2006)

As mentioned elsewhere in this thread, both water and milk have their place in scrambled eggs, though not at the same time.  Milk or cream make the scrambled eggs creamier while water makes them fluffier.


----------



## grumblebee (May 7, 2006)

Another tip is that one should remove the scrambled eggs from the heat (and the pan) before they look 100% done. It's because they continue to cook, even when removed from the heat source, and will turn to rubber FAST if overcooked. 

I usually remove mine when they are still a tiny bit runny/shiny still. I put them on the plate and by the time I sit down for breakfast they are cooked to perfection.


----------



## Diane1415 (May 7, 2006)

Gretchen - If your eggs are watery then you have over cooked them and the protein is beginning to break down. That is why you remove them just before they look done.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 7, 2006)

Except for seasoning additions - like grated cheese, etc. - I just melt an obscene amount of butter in a non-stick pan & scramble the eggs in just that.  I've tried water, milk, & heavy cream & didn't like any of them, nor did I find they added anything to the taste or texture of the eggs.


----------



## Banana Brain (May 7, 2006)

Are you supposed to add anything when you use eggbeaters?


----------



## Gretchen (May 7, 2006)

Diane, I don't use milk so mine are not watery. Some I have had were. I like eggs very soft so you can be sure they are out in good time. But you don't have to worry about it at all if you don't use milk. Cream is an entirely different additive. It can make them very delicious, of course.


----------



## Diane1415 (May 7, 2006)

Actually, I have to agree with you. That's why I quit adding milk, come to think of it. It has been so long I forgot I tried milk and didn't like it. I will have to try cream.
I can't eat eggs but my hubby loves the way I cook and wants them often, I will have to try it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 11, 2006)

To furth enhance the texture of your scrambled eggs, run them through a fine mesh sieve to remove the stringy threads often found in raw, beaten eggs.  They come out even more tender.  

And yes, cooking them in butter adds a rich and creamy flavor to the eggs.  Cooking them in a neutral oil makes them a bit fluffier.  I would suspect that the extra fat and protiens from milk, cream, and butter affect both the flavor and texture of the egg, while water simply expands the protien structure as it steams and expands, to make them fluffier.

Try adding chorizo (the mexican style, not the Spanish style) for a great flavor.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> Are you supposed to add anything when you use eggbeaters?


 

You can scramble them or make an omlet as is.  No need to add milk, water, etc.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 11, 2006)

And for those of you who are vegetarian, I can recommend Frieda's brand "Soyrizo", which is a very spicy soy-based chorizo sausage substitute.  I often mix into scrambled eggs, along with some cheddar for a breakfast or supper.


----------



## JoyC (May 11, 2006)

*scrambled eggs*

If I have it I add some heavy cream i think the eggs come out nice and creamy and i like them on the wet side however DH likes them dry and without anything added
Joyce


----------



## Banana Brain (May 12, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> You can scramble them or make an omlet as is. No need to add milk, water, etc.


You're right, I just looked on the ingredients and there's already water in there. No wonder they say 1/4 cup equals one egg wight. I always think, "well there's the biggest egg white I've ever seen!"


----------



## RPCookin (May 13, 2006)

One of the first things we learned at the Classic Essentials cooking classes I took was to make omelettes.  We used no water or milk or any other additives (except shredded Gruyere and herbs right before folding).  The consistency of a classic omelette comes from cooking technique, not from adding anything to the whisked eggs.  I thought I knew how to make an omelette before I took the class, but all I was doing was making scrambled eggs folded over some kind of filling.


----------



## katluvscake (May 13, 2006)

I am going to try using water today instead of milk.  I had planned to make eggs and bacon for dinner tonight.  I am always looking to improve my eggs because they are not that good.


----------

